# Self-locking tenon & mortise joint



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Damn Cool!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I basically did that to a set of a lady's dining chairs just to salvage them. She had moved from Louisiana to a dry climate and they were falling apart. At the time it reminded me of fitting a new axe handle when i was a kid, just a little more up-scale.


----------

